# Mango, the king of fruits



## radhuni (May 16, 2009)

Mango is considered as king of fruit in India. 

This is the season of mango. Here is a ripe mango


Mango leaf is considered sacred in India.


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 17, 2009)

Oh, I could not agree more. Mangoes are just starting to come into season here and they will soon be plentiful. We also love papayas - harvested the first one from one of our four trees yesterday and it was as sweet as honey!


----------



## Toots (May 17, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE mangoes!  I've got two nice ripe ones on the kitchen counter.  One time, me and my ex husband rented a house in the USVI and the mangoes were ripe and falling off the trees, I collected and ate buckets of them.  I adore them.  

I need to find some rosewater so I can make a proper mango lassie.


----------



## texasgirl (May 17, 2009)

I have never had a mango. I love mango flavored drinks. I will have to try one!!


----------



## GB (May 17, 2009)

I am a huge mango fan and from what I hear Indian mangos are far superior to any other mango. I have not yet had the pleasure of trying one, but I can't wait until I have that opportunity. 

radhuni, what is the significance of the mango leaf. Why is it considered sacred?


----------



## radhuni (May 20, 2009)

GB said:


> radhuni, what is the significance of the mango leaf. Why is it considered sacred?



Mango leaf considered as the sign of love, life and fertility because according to our mythology the phallic form of Lord Shiva was placed above mango leaves.

Mango leaf smeared with vermilion are used in 'pujas'.


----------



## GB (May 20, 2009)

Thanks radhuni. What are punjas?


----------



## radhuni (May 20, 2009)

Toots said:


> I need to find some rosewater so I can make a proper mango lassie.



Do you add rose water in mango lassi? Will that not mask the taste and flavor of the mango?


----------



## radhuni (May 20, 2009)

GB said:


> Thanks radhuni. What are punjas?



Puja is worship of god.


----------



## GB (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the education.


----------



## Yakuta (May 20, 2009)

Toots we never add rose water to mango lassi or any lassi for that matter.  Just wanted to pass that along.  

There are two types of lassi's and I have had some untraditional ones in India which I thought were pretty darn good. 

- Mango Lassi - Just mangoes (fresh or pulp), sugar and some good quality plain yogurt along with some milk or water
- Plain Lassi - Yogurt, Sugar and Water.  In a traditional lassi we add something called "malai" (it's basically cream that floats on the top when you heat and then cool full fat milk).  It's the most traditional form of lassi
- I have had lassi in India which is flavored with cardamom and saffron.  Pretty darn good
- I have also had lassi that is not sweet which is also pretty traditional in some parts.  You add  tiny bit of sugar but also salt, ground cumin and ground black pepper

So these are it, that does not mean you cannot add rose water or be creative with your recipes but it's not very traditional and the flavor of the mango is so strong and the flavor of rose so subtle that you would be wasting the rose water. Use it in kheer instead (an Indian style rice pudding).


----------



## ChefJune (May 20, 2009)

radhuni said:


> Mango is considered as king of fruit in India.
> 
> This is the season of mango. Here is a ripe mango
> View attachment 7158
> ...


 
I enjoy mangoes when I travel to places where they grow.  Sadly, however, the ones that are shipped to US are picked green and gassed to travel.  Imho, they never really ripen properly, and always have an "off" taste to me (maybe from the gasses, I don't know).  Anyway, I don't like them here. 

If we have a "King of Fruit" in US, I am sure it would be the apple.  but there isn't one.


----------



## Chicks (May 20, 2009)

Our friend grows the most wonderful mangoes, I am making Mile High Mango Pie for Memorial Day.
C


----------



## CharlieD (May 20, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> I have never had a mango. I love mango flavored drinks. I will have to try one!!


 
YOu must be kidding, right? How can you not have mango? Ok, I understand if I had said that, there were no fruits or vegitables in russia outsiode of the country, well sometimes maybe bananas. But here int he states everything is available.

I need to start the thread about that kind of thing.


----------



## CharlieD (May 20, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I enjoy mangoes when I travel to places where they grow. Sadly, however, the ones that are shipped to US are picked green and gassed to travel. Imho, they never really ripen properly, and always have an "off" taste to me (maybe from the gasses, I don't know). Anyway, I don't like them here.
> 
> If we have a "King of Fruit" in US, I am sure it would be the apple. but there isn't one.


 
Well, even apples, unles picked localy, do not taste good, as well as all other fruits and vegetables. I guess that is the price of having everything practically year around. 

 I love home grown stuff.


----------



## Toots (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info re: rosewater - maybe it is cardamom in the mango lassie that I get at our local Indian restaurant.   Theirs also tastes very tangy/yogurty.  It is so yummy......


----------



## Toots (May 20, 2009)

Chicks said:


> Our friend grows the most wonderful mangoes, I am making Mile High Mango Pie for Memorial Day.
> C




Oh boy, I'd love that recipe.


----------

